

Ban Bossy. Encourage Girls to Lead. - Brajeshwar
http://banbossy.com/

======
joe_the_user
I'd rather boys and girls were both encouraged to lead in a non-bullying
fashion.

Most of the abusive bosses and co-workers I've seen have been men. Maybe it's
harder for women to engage in that behavior but the ideal I'd like to see is
to just have no one engage in "leadership by screaming at people" and related
bad behavior.

